# Why does he jump?



## E_M (Oct 28, 2013)

My 2 year old male jumps, the previous owner said that he started jumping towards his heat lamps and he started doing that here too. Anyone with tegus that does the same thing? I feed him in the bathroom and lately he's started to randomly jump in the shower as well. He starts to walk around looking up and then he just jumps right up in the air. He doesn't care what he jumps towards, sometimes I have to move to prevent him from jumping right at me. Any thoughts of why he's doing this?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 28, 2013)

LOL I think thats cute, make a video.


----------



## E_M (Oct 28, 2013)

Sure, I can film him next time  But is he the only one who does this? He looks really funny, he just shoots into the air for no reason.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 28, 2013)

Is it not a feeding response jump?


----------



## E_M (Oct 28, 2013)

No, he does this randomly. Even if he's just eaten a big meal, or on the days when he doesn't eat at all. (I haven't had him for very long, he's still a little picky with his food and some days he just ignores it. He does not get overly excited with food.) And he does the same thing in his tank, but in there he's going for the light bulbs. When he gets loose in the bathroom he explores a lot and then he starts randomly jumping around in there


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 28, 2013)

LOL well every tegu has their own quirks, that might be his. LOL I have a girl that grabs her food and then carries it around for a few laps in the room before deciding to eat it. another that tries to bite/eat anything shiney... she attacks the drain in the tub, the hinges on the enclosure, she'll even play tug of war with towels..... sometimes they can be entertaining to say the least. I would love to see a video of it though.


----------



## RickyNo (Oct 30, 2013)

Video! Ive seen mine just stand on two legs for about 5 seconds before he decides to jump


----------



## E_M (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol I''ll try to make a video next time He also bites the shower curtains.  If he's walking around in the shower and comes across the shower curtains he bites down on it and starts trying to tear it up.

RickyNo - Mine gets up on the roof of his "tree house" and stands on 2 legs trying to reach the bulbs. Then he jumps for them. Sometimes he manages to get them swinging all over the place, it's like a disco in there, lol.


----------



## johnyb (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine did this as well, everyday at the same time. My girl is three now... But she did it at the same age as your boy.
She used to be in a 100 gallon reptile tank... I build her a custom enclosure that is quite large and she has not jumped since.


----------



## E_M (Nov 9, 2013)

My tank is 8x4 feet so he has a lot of space. He had a smaller tank before I got him but he jumps here as well. Maybe it's an age thing


----------

